# Another ScoTTish Meet - 26/3/06 - The Angus Run



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Ok Everyone, as promised at the last meet Fuzzygav will organise a pre-pre EasTTer meet for anyone that needs their â€˜fixâ€™  â€¦ I know it's just the week before the Pre Easter meet but this should just be a quick afternoon jaunt :evil: . The routeâ€™s quite local to both GraudiTT & I, and for that Iâ€™ll make apologies, but youâ€™ll be treated to some of the best roads in our area.

GraudiTTâ€™s promised me a shot of his TTOC rep T-shirt for the day, so here we goâ€¦â€¦

Date â€" Sunday 26th March 2006

Meeting Place â€" To be discussed, could be Forfar or Blairgowrie depending on what suits everyone.

Time â€" Lunchtime, again to be discussed.

Route 









A circular route taking in Forfar, Blairgowrie, A93 Glenshee Rd to Braemar then Ballater and Aboyne. Driving over the B974 Cairn oâ€™Mount Road to Fettercairn and Edzell with the last leg down the A90 back to Forfar.

So whoâ€™s up for this one ??
Yes girls there will be girlie stops 8) â€¦.tbc.
Gav

*Up for it list*
Me
Tubbs
MissTTopless
Hev. No (now visiting the flintstones instead)
GraudiTT


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Gav 
you in charge now :lol: mind plenty of *** stops :lol:


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

trev said:


> Hi Gav
> you in charge now :lol: mind plenty of *** stops :lol:


 :lol: ......Offering me **** on the other thread, wanting to stop for *** breaks on this thread, C'mon Trev, giz a break..... nah this is easy, easy, easy  ..................................._GIVE ME A FECKIN *** NOW!!!!! _:evil: _Aright, aright, calm down, calm down!!!_, 
phew!! sorry Trev lost it for a bit there :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

No you keep it up if you never had a *** for this long you have beat it  
did you get your motor back


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

trev said:


> No you keep it up if you never had a *** for this long you have beat it
> did you get your motor back


Just picked her up, new MAF meter and she's sweet 

Only got stopped yesterday Trev, so not even nearly out of the woods yet :?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

bet your glad you have it back  count us in for the sunday run both off that weekend  [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

FuzzyGav said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > No you keep it up if you never had a *** for this long you have beat it
> ...


  whats a maf meter :!:


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

trev said:


> whats a maf meter :!:


 MASS AIRFLOW SENSOR (MAF) 
_Definition: A device used in many fuel injected engines to measure the amount of air entering the engine so the computer can control the air/fuel mixture. Located ahead of the throttle body, the MAF sensor uses a heated wire or filament to measure airflow. _

Who's a clever boy then 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

ahh new that just testing  you buying the famous Forfar pies on sunday :lol: :lol:


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

I am up for the run, might be under my own steam tho  as Hev is not sure if she can make it  ....and by the way....its TWO weeks before the pre easter weekend Gav!


----------



## HOMMER (Nov 12, 2005)

Nice sig pic trev is that mine or yours :wink: 8)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I'll be away with my wash bucket for this one Gav - sorry, bad timing...on my behalf :wink:

D and Jx


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

HOMMER said:


> Nice sig pic trev is that mine or yours :wink: 8)


 mine i think :lol: Davey gave me a big help with it


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A tentative yes from me.......................... although I won't be able to get to Forfar 'till about 1pm :?. If you meet earlier, I can catch up and tag on the end 8)

Hev x


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Let's hope there's clear roads for this one because it's an absolutely superb route you've penned there Gav. And yes, I'm talking about cops and snow :lol:

Was thinking about switching back to my RS6's but I might delay that for a while.... hell, might even have to sling on the snow chains for this one  :lol:


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Evening folks!!

As long as none of the guys at work get my weekend off then I'll be a definate for this run.

What time do you think the run will be kicking off?

11 - 12 would be cool, that means I can get up at a decent hour and get home for a decent time.

Pete


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Yo Pete

It will probably be kicking off about that time because any earlier then we'll be stuck in the queues to get to Glenshee (as I was this morning :roll: ).

We'll be aiming to get to Braemar for about 1pm for some nosebag :wink:


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

missTTopless said:


> I am up for the run, might be under my own steam tho  as Hev is not sure if she can make it  ....and by the way....its TWO weeks before the pre easter weekend Gav!


  two weeks, yes Gill.... 



Hev said:


> A tentative yes from me.......................... although I won't be able to get to Forfar 'till about 1pm . If you meet earlier, I can catch up and tag on the end
> 
> Hev x


Cool Hev, we can always meet you in Braemar to take in the remainder of the route 



Jac-in-a-Box said:


> I'll be away with my wash bucket for this one Gav - sorry, bad timing...on my behalf
> 
> D and Jx


No worries guys, what about he eggs tho ?? :wink: Next time 8)



Trev said:


> ahh new that just testing you buying the famous Forfar pies on sunday


Oi! it's Bridies not pies!!! and they're WORLD famous 



Tubbs said:


> Evening folks!!
> 
> As long as none of the guys at work get my weekend off then I'll be a definate for this run.
> 
> ...


Nice one Pete, sort out times soon 8)



Grauditt said:


> It will probably be kicking off about that time because any earlier then we'll be stuck in the queues to get to Glenshee (as I was this morning ).


Nah they're be no queues G, that's Scotlands one suitable sking weekend over for the year :lol: :lol:

Hommer, u up for this one ?


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Grauditt said:


> Yo Pete
> 
> It will probably be kicking off about that time because any earlier then we'll be stuck in the queues to get to Glenshee (as I was this morning :roll: ).
> 
> We'll be aiming to get to Braemar for about 1pm for some nosebag :wink:


Sounds good to me!!! I'll bring my glass slippers :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Tubbs said:


> Sounds good to me!!! I'll bring my glass slippers :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I'm worried that you are trying to imply that Fee is one of the ugly sisters tho ......................... :x :wink:

Hev x


----------



## HOMMER (Nov 12, 2005)

You looking for a light Gav...? :wink:


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

HOMMER said:


> You looking for a light Gav...? :wink:


Nah, couldna crash us a *** tho could ya ?? :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

FuzzyGav said:


> HOMMER said:
> 
> 
> > You looking for a light Gav...? :wink:
> ...


Gav will have to back out of this one, the boss changed the stand-by rota iam on call that day sorry mate  unless you phone in an escape in Forfar :lol: :lol:


----------



## HOMMER (Nov 12, 2005)

Would that be from Noranside or Ductile :wink: :wink:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

:lol:

Just give us the number Trev and we'll sort out a whole string of escapees from Forfar to Braemar and back again


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Grauditt said:


> :lol:
> 
> Just give us the number Trev and we'll sort out a whole string of escapees from Forfar to Braemar and back again


  my wee gas van would never keep up with you boys :lol: takes me to keep up in the TT


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

trev said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > :lol:
> ...


The gas van would keep up with me no problem, in fact you'd probably pass me in it. I'm having to behave myself for a few months and I think I'll have to put a block of wood *behind *the loud pedal


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

well at least i will not be at the back we will wait for you :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

HOMMER said:


> Would that be from Noranside or Ductile :wink: :wink:


 hi jim you heading north for the meeting


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Anyone else up for this hoon then :roll:

Guaranteed some spectacular winter scenery and no doubt some cracking shots of TT's in the snaw 

Come on, you know you want to 8)


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Grauditt said:


> Anyone else up for this hoon then :roll:
> 
> Guaranteed some spectacular winter scenery and no doubt some cracking shots of TT's in the snaw
> 
> Come on, you know you want to 8)


Sorry G, been neglecting my duties and not chasing up this thread....  
I'm still up for it, Tubbs?, MissTTopless?, Hev? Any one else ?


----------



## Dumbartonguy (Oct 28, 2005)

Sorry folks would love to make this one but its mothers day and my mums not very well just now so gotta make the most of it.

I hope you all have a great day and I look forward to making one of these meets this side of summer.

cheers

Dave.


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

No worries D'guy,
OMG it's mothers day on Sunday  .....she's gonna kill me :? .....why do blokes never remember things like that :?: or is it just me :roll:


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Ohh bugger, thats another meet I will miss, I will be in Amdam absorbing a bit of culture at the Caravagio vs Rembrand exhibition at the Van Gogh museum next weekend. And i'll miss the Easter meet due to a snow trip to the Alps. Its a pain in the arse as I was hoping to sell Â£10 tickets to have a go in my chipped 225 (now 260) at both events, guess youll all just have to wait till the summer. 

Eat my dust! :twisted:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hoping Gav...but Dave is likely to be playing catch up with a bucket and sponge. 

Are you coming up to get your egg on the 9th? Hope so :wink:

Jackie x


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Dumbartonguy said:


> Sorry folks would love to make this one but its mothers day and my mums not very well just now so gotta make the most of it.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day and I look forward to making one of these meets this side of summer.
> 
> ...


Not a problem Dave, mum's are more than welcome just shove her in the passenger seat and put the foot down


----------



## HOMMER (Nov 12, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Hoping Gav...but Dave is likely to be playing catch up with a bucket and sponge.
> 
> Are you coming up to get your egg on the 9th? Hope so :wink:
> 
> Jackie x


Detailers dont do sponges Jackie, its a lambs wool wash mit and two bucket method :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

HOMMER said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > Hoping Gav...but Dave is likely to be playing catch up with a bucket and sponge.
> ...


I suppose I should've known better but I dont! Then, why should I when I have someone to do it for me  :wink:

Jackie x


----------



## HOMMER (Nov 12, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> HOMMER said:
> 
> 
> > Jac-in-a-Box said:
> ...


Nice one  :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Sorry Gav, I'm gonna have to dip out of this one too  ................. unless you can re-route via Peebles 

Hev x


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Hev said:


> Sorry Gav, I'm gonna have to dip out of this one too  ................. unless you can re-route via Peebles
> 
> Hev x


 [smiley=deal2.gif] 
Sorry, too late..... you said you were coming so you'll just have to cancel Peebles :roll:


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Hoping Gav...but Dave is likely to be playing catch up with a bucket and sponge.
> 
> Are you coming up to get your egg on the 9th? Hope so :wink:
> 
> Jackie x


Hi Jackie, long time no see I know..... sorry won't make the 9th, but the eggs'll will keep for another year won't they ? :wink: 
Defo see u soon tho, need to see 'the man' about some spring cleaning products 



Hev said:


> Sorry Gav, I'm gonna have to dip out of this one too ................. unless you can re-route via Peebles
> 
> Hev x


Awww, another one bites the dust...... say hi to bam-bam for me when you visit pebbles :wink:



Grauditt said:


> Sorry, too late..... you said you were coming so you'll just have to cancel Peebles


 :lol: :lol: 
R we still going min ?


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

FuzzyGav said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, too late..... you said you were coming so you'll just have to cancel Peebles
> ...


Och why not -I'm up for it.

How about 12 noon (that's really 11am though - remember the clocks go forward :roll: ) at Forfar by-pass McDonalds.

Then Glenshee Ski Centre for a coffee/*** outside :wink: ~ 1300

Then Braemar for lunch ~ 1400

Sounds good to me 8)

Tubbs and Miss T - are you still coming along :? Yes is a great answer


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Thats a yes from me   ......and thanks for the clock change reminder :wink:


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Ok, McDonalds at 12:00 it is..... see you there!!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

have a good time give us a call if you smell gas :wink: 
put the pics up when you get back and let us see what we missed
ps got booked up for april Briar cottage 3 nights
cheers


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Im really sorry but im going to have to back out at the last minute due to some personal problems.

No one has died but im afraid I wont be able to make it.

Thanks for telling me about the clocks though, I never knew which is embarrasing when my dad is a clock maker.

Hope you all have a good run!!!!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

My parents are at Glenshee this weekend so if you see two twerlies waving wave back :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I may still be up for this one.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

~ Miss T - That's great, see you at McD's and we're looking for an MX5 right  What colour is it again :?

~ Trev - I'm sure there'll be the usually gallery of pics to flood the forum with 

~ Tubbs - Tut tut - and this was organised around your weekend off as well :roll: Fully understand though, hope it's nothing too serious and catch up with you at the next one 

~ Wallsend - WTF is a twerlie :?

~ Saint - Hopefully see you there then 8)


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Well Iâ€™m back home and in need of a stiff shandy after that white-knuckle, lead-footed spectacular session around some of the most stunning roads in Scotland surrounded by jaw-dropping scenery 

Only 2 TTâ€™s on this occasion but what we lacked in numbers we more than made up for in pace  Miss T joined us and was calling out the pace notes for Gav all the way 8)

Last minute fill-up and placing the ambulance boys on standbyâ€¦.








Foggy Glenshee








Sunny Ballater - The lunch stop was at the Old Royal Station  








Gav shows off his new toy...








Stopping to cool down.....








...because Gav cooked his brakes blue to match the rest of the car  








More pics later maybe :wink: 
Grauditt


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

OMG   .....that was one hell of a ride!!!!!! You guys missed a superb day. There would have been more action pics as we drove along but I was too busy gripping the seat for dear life......Gav now has nail marks in the leather  Dont want to say what our top speed was as Graeme already has too many points on his license . Definately the most.....spirited..... and exhilarating cruise so far :wink:


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Fantastic day out I must agreeâ€¦.. white knuckles and lead feet indeed, Tubbs you especially would have loved this one mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Seemed to encounter all types of weather too, rain, sun, snow, mist etcâ€¦.
Where is photo of me in the river G ? :?:

A very hi-tempo meet, boy is that 180 quickâ€¦â€¦.  
Brakes??  hmmmm yes, can everyone note Iâ€™m behind graeme when the brakes get cooked please, god heâ€™s bloody slow!!!!, only joking, they got cooked trying to keep up on the Glenshee to Braemar stretch, he knew the twisty section like the back of his hand and really roasted me.
Think I can say we both tested each others abilities during this one :wink:

I donâ€™t know if it was pace notes MissT was calling out, but she was certainly making noisesâ€¦.. gill I really hope we have not scarred you for lifeâ€¦.. [smiley=sick2.gif]

PS. Can we have more cars next time please, donâ€™t let Graeme and I go on our own again, we canâ€™t be trustedâ€¦. PLEASE [smiley=whip.gif]

Pics to come later , left the camera lead at work :x


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Have almost recovered now Gav....and for the record...I only screamed once and got you to pull over BEFORE I was sick :lol: :lol:


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

missTTopless said:


> Have almost recovered now Gav....and for the record...I only screamed once and got you to pull over BEFORE I was sick :lol: :lol:


I know, thankyou :wink: , and I did stop immediately you asked :wink: 
I was 'in the zone' at that point and maybe got a little carried away going round corners  A more 'Sunday afternoon' pace followed....


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hot brakes you have there Gav!...saw that not long ago when out with davidg, could have cooked toast with heat coming off them :lol:

Standard discs and pads?

Nice run by the looks of it, wish I could've been there instead of reaking of Swissol 

Dave


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

FuzzyGav said:


> Seemed to encounter all types of weather too, rain, sun, snow, mist etcâ€¦.
> Where is photo of me in the river G ? :?:


Do you mean this one sir  








For anyone wanting to know - this was taken at "Clatterin Brig" and when the river floods over the road the only way through is either in a 4x4 or over the wee bridge at the side of it - cool 8) 


FuzzyGav said:


> Pics to come later , left the camera lead at work :x


...and you've also left a bag of stuff in my garage along with that torque wrench again :lol:


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Hot brakes you have there Gav!...saw that not long ago when out with davidg, could have cooked toast with heat coming off them :lol:
> 
> Standard discs and pads?
> 
> ...


 :lol: colour co-ordinated brake discs Dave, all the rage mate, just wait you'll asked to provide this service when u give a car your TLC. :wink:

Standard set up yes, they're on their last legs tho, need a full set soon..... They've a days tuition at Knockhill (Xmas pressie) to get thru yet tho :roll:


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Grauditt said:


> ...and you've also left a bag of stuff in my garage along with that torque wrench again :lol:


Guys how do i delete a post? didn't mean to post the above.... I can edit it but not delete???


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Grauditt said:


> ...and you've also left a bag of stuff in my garage along with that torque wrench again :lol:


 :lol: What is it with that torque wrench and you?? seems to be strangely attracted to your garage....... 
BTW need to get some of that stuff for a course i'm on tomorrow, hope u get up early, will pop in around 8:30


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Grauditt
~ Wallsend - WTF is a twerlie :? [/quote said:


> English for foreigners Twerlie noun a person of pensionable age who gets on a bus before 0930 wth a bus pass and shouts(cos they are nearly always deaf) Am I twerlie to use this :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

FuzzyGav said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > ...and you've also left a bag of stuff in my garage along with that torque wrench again :lol:
> ...


I was up at 6 and gone by 7 and just home now... not even seen Mrs G yet so I don't know if you picked your stuff up - I'll go check the garage


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Grauditt
> ~ Wallsend - WTF is a twerlie :? [/quote:htq5fxm5 said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Grauditt said:


> FuzzyGav said:
> 
> 
> > Grauditt said:
> ...


Just checked and your stuff's gone so either you've picked it up or Lewis has flogged it on eBay :?


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Grauditt said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > FuzzyGav said:
> ...


You were twerlie for me G :wink: , went round at 9:00 and Mrs G gave me the keys to the garage and got the stuff.
No photo's yet sorry not gonna be in the office till wed  
oh meant to say thanks for the DV etc.


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Hope you post the pics soon Gav...want to see if my camera work was up to scratch even at high speed


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

While we're waiting on him.......
















You look a little pale in this picture Gill [smiley=sick2.gif] Why could that be :?


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

You must be mistaken Graeme.....me.....pale   ...no, no, I took the whole day in my stride :lol: :lol: but in hind sight I probably should have gone for a manicure with Sarah


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Maybe Gav should hold a supply of these in his glove box :?


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Ok, ok, sorry i've finally found time to post them......









Boarding at Glenshee








The Square in Ballater








Don't ask him to dance....EVER








Photo stop








opps  haven't we been here before???








.......yes, we have......








Playing catch the Volvo....








......singing, singing in the rain.......

You're camera skills are superb Gill, especially for someone in a car with me, trying to follow him :roll:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

:lol:

Brilliant pics FG+G  
My motor looks like an off-roader next to yours Gav - what a difference 

Cheers,
Flasher.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

not so many car parks this time - which is always good.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

saint said:


> not so many car parks this time - which is always good.


Yup, you missed yourself this time - the V6 would have loved that route 

I can see that congratulations are in order.... :roll: :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Thanks

:roll:

Maybe I'll be able to share some tips.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Doubt it.

I've got enough tips to share with whoever's behind me


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Next mod G..... some springs, keep the original shocks shouldn't be too expensive, swap them back over to the originals when the time comes???
[smiley=argue.gif] ....yes Mrs G he really needs to :wink:

Congrats too Saint, as G says u wld have loved this one


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

nice pics Gill or gav sounds like you's had a good time


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

trev said:


> nice pics Gill or gav sounds like you's had a good time


Hi Trev, yeah as you see only two cars but it was a belter!!!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

FuzzyGav said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > nice pics Gill or gav sounds like you's had a good time
> ...


Bet you did  when are you fitting your new discs by the look of them their well cooked :lol: :lol:


----------

